# What do you do with your fingernail/toenail clippings?



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

I throw mine in the trash...


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

I have always eaten mine, which is probably not smart.


----------



## lucyinthesky (Mar 29, 2009)

I had a neighbour who used to save her nail clippings to give to her son's friend to chew... Bit weird.


----------



## panic bomb (Dec 23, 2011)

^ ya think?? lol what the eff.

I bite my fingernails and let the toe ones either fall on the floor or if they're large enough pick them up and throw them away.


----------



## offbyone (May 5, 2010)

So I lied in the poll but I think I will start making figurines out of them. Maybe paint them like miniatures too.


----------



## Resonance (Feb 11, 2010)

I grind them up into a fine powder and tell dinner guests it's salt.


----------



## Resonance (Feb 11, 2010)

lucyinthesky said:


> I had a neighbour who used to save her nail clippings to give to her son's friend to chew... Bit weird.


...


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

uke @ the neighbor post.

I throw mine in the trash!


----------



## TheCynicalEye (Sep 7, 2011)

lucyinthesky said:


> I had a neighbour who used to save her nail clippings to give to her son's friend to chew... *Bit weird.*


I agree totally. Except for the "bit" part.


----------



## lucyinthesky (Mar 29, 2009)

TheCynicalEye said:


> I agree totally. Except for the "bit" part.


Haha, yeah that was rather an understatement!


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

Usually I clip them over the sink and wash them down the drain. I think my family used to just let them fall on the floor and vacuum them up later.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Sometimes I put them in the bin, but usually I leave them on the floor for my Mum to tidy up later.


----------



## iChoseThisName (Oct 4, 2011)

Into the fire, they make a nice crackling sound.


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

I stand over the sink and clip them and then rinse them down the drain. I rarely clip my toenails because my legs are about as flexible as 2x4s and I can't really get to them very easily. Any hot chicks with a hairy manfoot fetish wanna help me out?


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

I clip my fingernails over the trash and my toenails on a paper towel on the bed, which I scrunch up and trash afterward.


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

I usually sit on the back door step and let them pop into the garden... I've tried doing them over the sink or bin but they occasionally pop off in random directions so yeah.... back door step.

One time I was in a rush and did them in my room then put some socks and shoes on and went shopping, I was walking around the fruit and veg section when I felt something stab me in the foot. I quickly realised it was one of my nails that had found it's way into my shoe :/

If I ever needed to be taught a lesson then it was that. xP


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

5 people eat them? Interesting... :wtf


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

lucyinthesky said:


> I had a neighbour who used to save her nail clippings to give to her son's friend to chew... Bit weird.


Alrighty then... :um


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

I used to know someone who would arrange them in a nice, neat little pile.


----------



## kilgoretrout (Jul 20, 2011)

I cut my nails over a trash can. Sometimes my dog will watch me and eat the stray ones that miss the garbage. 

I gag when I see clipped nails in the sink. Bleh.


----------



## successful (Mar 21, 2009)

Throw them in the trash or flush them.
I was always told never to leave them around because of voodoo (from New Orleans).


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

lucyinthesky said:


> I had a neighbour who used to save her nail clippings to give to her son's friend to chew... Bit weird.


:wtf


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

A cross between Throw them in trash/_Let them fall on the floor - vacuum them up later.

_Gluing them together to make minature figures sounds much more interesting and fun though.:blank


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

AceOfSpades said:


> _Let them fall on the floor_


YOU MONSTER

jk :b


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

I do it over the trash can. I hated how my roommate did it over the sink. Really grossed me out. Won't that eventually plug up the drain?


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

I clip my nails over the trash can.


----------



## enzo (May 30, 2011)

Throw them in the trash. After chewing them for a bit. :b

Not toenails though. That's... no.


----------



## meeps (Dec 5, 2011)

save them in a jar to use as seasoning.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Throw 'em in the trash.


----------



## Jinxx (May 10, 2011)

Toenails I let drop to the floor to vacuum later but since I'm a fingernail biter, I eat my fingernails. :um


----------



## momentsunset (Nov 10, 2009)

:lol @ the 3 people that chose "Glue them together to make minature figures"
Mine go in the trash, I'm not _that_ much of a freak!


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

meeps said:


> save them in a jar to use as seasoning.


Ugh :wtf


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

We had a cat once that liked to play with them. :um


----------



## T-Bone (Oct 1, 2010)

lucyinthesky said:


> I had a neighbour who used to save her nail clippings to give to her son's friend to chew... Bit weird.


Toenails or fingernails? Probably some fetish type of thing, especially if toenails. That takes things to a whole new level right there.

I can see her handing over a baggy of toenails like it's crack or something...fast food maybe. "Gotta make a quick stop and get me some nail clippings!"


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

Put them in a pile and throw them away. My boyfriend leaves them all over the place. It's gross.


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

Honestly they just dissapear when I clip them.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

SomebodyWakeME said:


> I can see her handing over a baggy of toenails like it's crack or something...fast food maybe. "Gotta make a quick stop and get me some nail clippings!"


LOL "You know what would taste good right now? Toenails!" :teeth


----------



## BeyondOsiris (Nov 2, 2012)

I cut my toenails over the toilet then flush them. My fingernails never need trimming because I constantly bite them.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Fingernails are like instant emergency toothpicks.


----------



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)

I could tell you but you wouldn't want to know, I make clip art lol, not really funny though.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Floor. I eat my fingernail clippings though, not that I actually clip them... toenail clippings make me gag though and to see my boyfriend eating those... *retches*


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

In decent weather I clip my fingernails outside so I don't have to care where the clippings fall.


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

i clip outsid on my balcony and then just sweep them into the flowers lol... i never thought about how weird it is that i do that until now


----------



## ApathyDivine (Feb 28, 2012)

I flush them down the toilet or wash them down the sink


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I file my finger nails. I have to wear latex gloves and clipping them weakens and splits the nails. I sell my toenails as rhinoceros' horn to be used as a fertility drug.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Toe nails stay on the floor until they get vacummed up fingernails down the sink.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Won't lie, I save them in a plastic bag. It's been a weird habit of mine since I was little.

Pass judgement if you will.


----------



## kittenamos (Jun 23, 2011)

lucyinthesky said:


> I had a neighbour who used to save her nail clippings to give to her son's friend to chew... Bit weird.


:um :wtf :eek


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

I make soup with mine. Spicy Toenail and Basil soup. My guests love it. Of course they think it's onions.


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

NoHeart said:


> Honestly they just dissapear when I clip them.


You're lying to yourself and your family.


----------



## Blackwood (Jan 29, 2013)

Never put much thought about them dropping on the floor cleaning it up later.


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

kiirby said:


> You're lying to yourself and your family.


Gimme a break :cry


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

Put each one in a separate envelope and mail them to random people.


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Staple them to stuff.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

ShyFX said:


> Put each one in a separate envelope and mail them to random people.


Interesting. :|


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

Did ya get one Cletis? Collect the whole set! :b


----------

